# anyone use the woodland scenics modurail system



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey was just wondering if anyone here ahs used the woodland scenics mod u rail system to buidl there layout. it looks like a nice system to build a layout with buy a kit a month on my budget and build the sections till i get the full layout are there any downfalls to this layout system and what do the modules sit upon shelf brakets or do i have ot buidl a frame for each of them thanks.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I've never actually USED them myself, but I was looking at it with my son who wanted to replace his layout, and we took a very deep dive into them at the Amherst show in Springfield, MA four years ago. I just took a refresher trip over to the WS website to make sure nothing has changed. Here is my opinion.

First of all, you buy it in 3 parts: the module itself, which contains scenery materials as well as the foundation. Each module has a stand, sold separately for about $40, and every two modules need one set of joiner plates ($15). They seem to have a deal where you purchase 5 kits (presumably at the same time) and get a 6th free. They quality is up to WS usual standards (that is, very good), and they are fairly sturdy,enough for a train layout, anyway. Each module contains a lot of stuff to make terrain and scenery,and without pricing it all out, that it is cheaper to buy the module than all the stuff separately, but at roughly $200 a pop, it ain't cheap.

we decided not to buy them. Here's why. First of all, the stands are only about 36" high, which means your layout stands at about 40". A standard table is 30". While this height is (would have been) ok for my then 8 year old son, it's painfully short for me (about 10" lower than my layout). Secondly, every module comes with the same mix of scenery materials. Over time, and several modules, you're going to find yourself with way too much of some things and having to buy more of others, and this just seemed very wasteful to me. Furthermore, there is no built in track plan; you design your own and buy track separately

So I will say, if you've never built a layout before and have no idea how to proceed or what materials to buy, they are definitely better than just a run of the mill sheet of plywood, especially if you can handle the short height. Otherwise, you might want to have a look at some of the prefab benchwork modules from Sievers, Mianne, or Cam-Lok and just do your own thing. There are also prefab layouts you can invest in, which come with everything you need for a 4x8 layout, with the exception of track and structures (sold separately).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Just checked their website to see what this is all about.

The modules look nice, but heck, one of the reasons to take
part in the model railroad hobby is to do things, like make your
own scenery. It's easy to construct a mountain or large hill
with foam, cardboard, or even wadded up old newspapers.
You can cover that with plaster cloth and drywall paste in
whatever shape you want. Paint it with a 'ground' type color
then apply weeds, grasses, trees and other natural things.

All for much less than the hundred or so $ for one module.

Most important to me, you get the enjoyment of actually doing it yourself.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just to clarify, you DO have to build this yourself, it's not like the Grand Valley or River Pass prefab layouts, or the Terrain for Trains premolded modules. The Mod U Rail is basically a formed Masonite (I think) base, subterrain pieces, and scenery materials. You provide the design within the limitations of the module size.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

lots of good info from all of you guys here thanks i think this system may work well for me would let me get started easy eogh and on my budget i can buy a module or two a month and build at a pace that i can handle i may pick up one from my lhs in next few weeks and see what i think if not hey i have a nice display diorama to take pictures with lol thansk again.


----------

